

Presenting the New Add-ons Site - Quekster
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2012/12/4/new-addons-site/

======
killion
If you don't see an add-on provider that was on the old site you can go to
them directly via their url. For instance Loggly isn't there but you can go
to...

<https://addons.heroku.com/addons/loggly>

------
michaelbuckbee
Interesting that they seem to be de-emphasizing their own options (Heroku
provided Memcached, etc.) in favor of partners.

~~~
glenngillen
Heroku doesn't provide Memcache, it's provided by Couchbase or MemCachier.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
The branding was too subtle on the Couchbase Memcache offering. New question:
where is the Couchbase Memcache offering on the new addons page?

~~~
glenngillen
Updating documentation to be consistent with the rest of our add-on docs in
Dev Center is a requirement for being displayed on the main page. We're still
working with a few providers to bring them in line.

------
thinkbohemian
curious, why was the title changed?

~~~
glenngillen
Various elements of the page are being split tested :)

~~~
glenngillen
Oh, did you mean the title of the HN post? Whoops.

